# DF-50 Clean/Purge Instructions



## jstroming (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anyone have this PDF? The link on ReelFX's website is no longer valid. Thanks.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 23, 2010)

This is the only thing I saw. DF-50 DIFFUSION? HAZER


----------



## jstroming (Nov 23, 2010)

They sent me the PDF, thanks!


----------



## jstroming (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is the PDF:
View attachment DF-50 Clean & Purge Instructions.pdfView attachment DF-50 Clean & Purge Instructions.pdf


----------

